# Bella Updates



## Cara Mia

Since the other thread has run it's course apparently, as suggested I made another regarding all the updates on the stray little darling that I took in a mere 20 days ago.

Bella seems fine. She eats more then she did in the beginning. She also sleeps more. Her nipples are pretty pink and the fur around it has receded in perfect little circles. Her tummy is big but not as big as I have seen around the internet. Rather then looking like she swallowed a melon she looks more like she went for a grapefruit 

She hates me for not letting her out. She would sit on the windowsill and look out, paw at the glass, cry and occasionally throw me a hateful glance.. or a pitiful one, depending on her mood. She doesn't want to go out right now tho. There is a storm, and she'd rather curl up against me... 

At the head of my bed I have a stool sitting, and on it a folded up blanket for extra cold nights, tho never seem to use it. That's where Bella decided is her spot to sleep, cause she can't sleep with me - we tried it, I move around too much  but like this she can occasionally play with my long hair or get a drowsy snuggle and a belly rub. 

As far as I can see she is not dangerously near labor. She is very relaxed and mellow. She does occasionally look a little uncomfortable, but that is always when the kittens decide they want to throw a party in mommy's belly - they have the most intricate dance moves I tell you :skep: ... 

She has a birthing box ready, she showed some interest in it, she rearranged the blankets and one night she even slept in it, but so far that was it. I have cleared out a linen cupboard since.. she is a cat... she needs options 
She also likes to climb INSIDE the bed where the extra pillows and blankest are stored... there is a tear in the fabric that has been there since before I moved in, so she just made it a little larger.... 
Let me tell you, there is nothing, NOTHING quite like being awoken by the feel of something running around inside your bed and making you think the whole bed is shaking. First time it happened I was not really sure if I was awake or still dreaming. 

Bella was left alone for one and a half hour today in the morning. Before I went I checked if she seemed stressed, in pain or for any indications for labor. There were none. When I got back she was stretched out on my bed, looking as tranquil as only a cat can be. When I entered she looked up, yawned and rolled onto her back so I could give her a belly rub.

She has me trained sooo good :001_wub:


----------



## Cara Mia

On a not so different note. I would like to thank everyone who was and is supportive and helpful to Bella and me  It means a lot to us


----------



## Jansheff

I think it's you that should be thanked for taking care of Bella and her coming babies. She sounds very contented and calm. We look forward to sharing the remainder of her pregnancy and hearing about the kittens.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Cool update hun. :thumbup:

Lots of fab info and fantastically descriptive.

I can't wait to read more as the days go by...... 

Thank you Cara-Mia.


----------



## Cara Mia

Oh I nearly forgot. Today for lunch I had a sandwich with lots of veggies and salted and smoked ham... of COURSE Bella showed interest in it. She was drowsing and when she heard the wrapper her ears perked up, and suddenly she was sitting beside me on the bed, giving me soulful eyes and making the tiniest noises. What can I say, I melted like butter in the summer sun and gave her a little. Not too much, since it can not be good for her, but she was so cute and polite, she HAD to get a little treat LoL


----------



## Cara Mia

I don't know what the norm is for short-haired cats, but I brush Bella at least every other day. Not only doesn't she leave her fur all around and on my clothes, and make me feel like I swallowed a handful of them, but also her fur is soft and shinny AND it is a great bonding time for us. By now she knows what the brush means, she will lay on one side and let me brush her, roll on her back and when she deems it an appropriate time will stand up and change position so I can brush her other side too. LoL

She is so smart


----------



## Paddypaws

Ah, she sounds a darling and I can't wait to see all the updates on the kittens when they come along.


----------



## dagny0823

I want to concur with previous comments:

What a wonderful thing you've done taking on this young cat and her impending family! And thanks for the details. I almost feel like I'm there and I can't wait to hear about the birth. It must be quite exciting for you. We took in a stray nearly two years ago, who was about 6 months old at the time and who the vet thought could be pregnant. Turns out it was either a phantom or reabsorbtion, but I remember all the preparations, just in case. It's nerve-wracking but exciting.


----------



## welshjet

Cara mia, 

Because i dont know anything about cat pregnancies, all i done was just read your previous thread and the comments

I think what you are doing to help Bella is great xxx


----------



## Cara Mia

Thank you everyone for your support and kind words 

Yes I am very excited.  I always wanted to have a cat, but never got to have one. Tho there are a few cats who come and go in at home, they are more rodent hunters then pets. And I always wanted a PET, who I can love and cuddle and spoil. hehe

It will be certainly interesting to see what my parents' reaction will be when I take Bella home. Dad had a cat growing up, mom didn't. She doesn't think of cats as something to be cuddled... but she will change her mind when she sees my beautiful Bella, all clean and shiny and healthy - all her shots taken care of, jingling collar around her neck. 

I had no idea purring could be so relaxing. It just makes me feel content and calm. 
Heheh Mom has high blood pressure, so I can tell her Bella can help with that


----------



## Taylorbaby

Nadam se taj odre&#273;eni &#269;lan ma&#269;ka 3. lice od TO BE u prezentu izvor pa odre&#273;eni &#269;lan ro&#273;enje odlazi izvor


I hope you can understand what I mean lol!! :laugh: 
How is she doing? Glad she is well!


----------



## Cara Mia

Taylorbaby said:


> Nadam se taj određeni član mačka 3. lice od TO BE u prezentu izvor pa određeni član rođenje odlazi izvor
> 
> I hope you can understand what I mean lol!! :laugh:
> How is she doing? Glad she is well!


Haha I think I can .. but where do you get this? cause you are putting definitions into it too. You are hoping in regards of my cat what exactly? :lol:

Bella is doing fine, she had her belly rubs, napped ate and now she is trying to climb out the closed window


----------



## Cara Mia

Try this one Translate English to Serbian : English to Serbian Translation

Seems to work fairly well


----------



## Cara Mia

And yes, it WILL be in Cyrillic ( &#1093;&#1077;&#1083;&#1083;&#1086; <- like these) so don't be alarmed


----------



## Taylorbaby

Покушавао сам да кажем да се надам ваша мачка је добро и да има агоод рођења. Надам се да ово изађе у реду, да ли ме разумете.

****

haha it was some translator, I always end up trying to 'talk' to people who are a different language  

can you understand that haha!! :lol:

is she like this!


----------



## Cara Mia

MUCH better! I could understand everything!  You did seem to have made typo "agood" instead of "a good" and the translator just gave back the same with the Cyrillic letters :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby

Cara Mia said:


> MUCH better! I could understand everything!  You did seem to have made typo "agood" instead of "a good" and the translator just gave back the same with the Cyrillic letters :lol:


ahhhh lol  I wish i could speak oher languages, the most I can say is 'le chat' which I think is cat in french!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## Cara Mia

Taylorbaby said:


> ahhhh lol  I wish i could speak oher languages, the most I can say is 'le chat' which I think is cat in french!!!   :biggrin:


So you know the most important word of them all


----------



## Taylorbaby

Cara Mia said:


> So you know the most important word of them all


hahaha yes!!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Cara Mia

*yawn* Good lord I'll have a helluva time getting Bella used to a human schedule... especially since I've been pulling one allnighter after another, sleeping whenever I couldn't keep my eyes open anymore and only a couple hours at a time. So of course when Bella decides it is playtime at 3am I am awake and since by that time I am dying for a break from the god awful textbooks I comply.... Can't it be Sunday already? :mad2:

Now if you'll excuse me, I shall go, cuddle up with Bella and try to get in 3 hours of sleep before I have to go take my next exam. Pip pip cheerio!


----------



## XxZoexX

Having only just caught up with both threads i can only concur with what others have said, you are doing a wonderful thing in looking after Bella and i hope you do well in your exams and have many happy years together xx
i will be keeping an eye on updates, Wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## Charlie&Ziggy

Zdravo

Glad to hear Bella is doing well and hopefully is helping you to relax amongst the stress of exams.

My best friend is serbian, do you mind my asking you where abouts in Serbia you are?


----------



## alan g a

What a nice thread this, Cara Mia, keep the good work. You're a true angel.:thumbup1:


----------



## Cara Mia

Charlie&Ziggy said:


> Zdravo
> 
> Glad to hear Bella is doing well and hopefully is helping you to relax amongst the stress of exams.
> 
> My best friend is serbian, do you mind my asking you where abouts in Serbia you are?


Zrdavo! 

I study in Subotica, but I am from a small village only 80 kms from my Uni city 



alan g a said:


> What a nice thread this, Cara Mia, keep the good work. You're a true angel.:thumbup1:


Aww shucks


----------



## Cara Mia

So, I got back from Uni 30 or so minutes ago. Exam went well - 100% sure I passed with flying colors. 

And oh let me tell you, there is nothing like coming home to kitty kisses and hugs 
but you guys probably know that. lol


----------



## Cara Mia

Truth be told, Bella has been a great help to me. I've been trying to get out of depression for over a year now with no success. I used to get top marks, now I was just barely getting by. I used to love going to Uni, now I just lay in bed and wondered, why bother?

But it's getting better, and Bella was a great catalyst. I now have someone who needs me to be there for her and take care for her, who will prompt me out of bed if I don't want to and who will reward me with love and cuddles and kisses and heavenly purrs 
My will to live is a lot stronger, my mood a lot better, stress level lower, am passing my exams and tests and I am actually smiling again


----------



## Cara Mia

Oh and as to what happened since my last update.

I tried to get 3 hours of sleep... Bella had none of it. We ended up chasing a moth that got in somehow and was making a god awful noise for something so small and frail. Wing clatter... LAUD. AS. HELL.

After our joint efforts brought down the evil moth (I slapped it with a newspaper mid flight and Bella pounced on it as soon as it hit the floor and ate it -- teamwork: ftw) I finally got a little less then 2 hours worth of shut eye.

When I got up I checked if Bella was ok, if she was in pain... but she was just lazily flicking her tail and demanding a belly rub.

Left her alone for less then 2 hours. Came home and found her under the table. When she saw me she yawned and rolled onto her back with a meow... I understand she wanted to communicate "Glad you are home, now PET me"... and who am I to deny her wishes.

Now she is sleeping beside me, on her back, again. This girl just LOVES her belly rubs.


----------



## Cara Mia

Oh and can you tell I am a TINY bit hyper? Sleep deprivation does that to me :crazy:


----------



## alan g a

Cara Mia said:


> Oh and can you tell I am a TINY bit hyper? Sleep deprivation does that to me :crazy:


I know the feeling well. I a secuity officer a few years ago. I once had to do 60 hours on the trot (not allowed now thoug). After 24 hours I started seeing things. I would never do that again.
Any chance of some pics of Bella?


----------



## Cara Mia

ok, and now I shall follow Bella's example and get some sleep, because tomorrow I have another exam... and the day after another one.. and another after that :crazy:


----------



## Cara Mia

alan g a said:


> I know the feeling well. I a secuity officer a few years ago. I once had to do 60 hours on the trot (not allowed now thoug). After 24 hours I started seeing things. I would never do that again.
> Any chance of some pics of Bella?


Pics - only if I can get the flatmate's phone. My camera is at home, and the one on my phone is crappy. We'll see, maybe later today


----------



## Jansheff

Cara Mia said:


> I now have someone who needs me to be there for her and take care for her, who will prompt me out of bed if I don't want to and who will reward me with love and cuddles and kisses and heavenly purrs
> My will to live is a lot stronger, my mood a lot better, stress level lower, am passing my exams and tests and I am actually smiling again


So beautifully put .... if only the people who have no time, love, empathy or compassion for animals could somehow be made to experience this for the first time, they might suddenly become aware, and the world would be a better place for people .... and for animals.


----------



## Cara Mia

BUT if you are satisfied with earlier pics, here are some.


----------



## Cara Mia

And the 2 that were left and were not too grainy 

But don't worry, as soon as I my get hands on a decent camera Bella's gonna have a photo shoot of epic proportion 



.... now.... sleep - need - STAT

toodles!


----------



## alan g a

Cara Mia said:


> Pics - only if I can get the flatmate's phone. My camera is at home, and the one on my phone is crappy. We'll see, maybe later today


I live in hope.


----------



## MoggyBaby

CM - She is beautiful. Totally gorgeous. 

She has a look on her face that says "I'm in a good place now." 

Delighted to read that Bella is doing just as much for your health as you are doing for hers. So many undermine the therapy of animals. They are the worlds best natural healers.

Now stop being a PF addict AND GET SOME SLEEP!!!! You need to pass those exams so that you can keep Bella in a manner that she would like to become accustomed to!!


----------



## lizward

She's one very lucky cat, and I am glad she is having such a beneficial effect on your wellbeing too.

At the risk of making a fool of myself, I don't think there are many kittens in there.

Liz


----------



## Tishtash451

How wonderful to finally see the famous Bella!! 

She is beautiful!! 

She looks so happy and content!!

Well done Cara Mia for the fantastic job you are doing with her....I'm so glad that you are both getting rewards from having eachother!! 

I cannot wait for the babies!! 

Good luck with the rest of your exams!! :thumbup1:


----------



## missye87

She is a lovely girl and I think it's great what you are doing  
Good luck with your exams and am looking forward to further updates on Bella's progress!

Emsx


----------



## Cara Mia

lizward said:


> She's one very lucky cat, and I am glad she is having such a beneficial effect on your wellbeing too.
> 
> At the risk of making a fool of myself, I don't think there are many kittens in there.
> 
> Liz


To be fair, those pictures were taken around 15 days ago, when I was only starting the suspect she was pregnant. Now her belly is obvious and noone would doubt her pregnancy.

As a layman, I would predict 1-2.. max 3 kittens. But hey, who knows LoL


----------



## Cara Mia

I would like to announce, that I FINALLY got some sleep.  And boy did it feel good


----------



## alan g a

she as gorgeous.


----------



## Cara Mia

I will see if I can take some pictures of her tonight or tomorrow. Depending in if the flatmate is willing to unhand her phone. She's super-glued to it tho she can barely handle it and is having constant issues 

Bella made herself at home with me very fast, and by now I cannot imagine that there was a time that I didn't have her around, demanding attention and purring like a fuzzy engine


----------



## Cara Mia

So I got a hold of the flatmate's cellphone and I made some pictures... warning, overflow of grainy cat pictures below


----------



## Taylorbaby

oh blimeY! ill go with 4-5!!  shes lovely! 

Hows she getting on with the litter tray? I wonder if she was used to being indoors before?


----------



## Cara Mia




----------



## Cara Mia




----------



## Cara Mia




----------



## Cara Mia




----------



## Cara Mia




----------



## Cara Mia




----------



## jill3

I am a bit late catching up on this thread but wanted to say,
What a lovely thing you are doing. I wish there were more people like you around, the world would be a much better place.
It is so true that cats make you feel better and calmer. So glad that you are helping each other in times of need

You know now you have lovely Bella you will probably always have cats in the future.
A house/flat is not a home without a cat:thumbup1:
Now i have found this thread i will pop in more to see if you have any happy news?

I am sure she will be fine she looks very healthy and calm. 
Good luck x


----------



## missye87

Looks like she has taken command of your home!  She looks quite big as you can tell she would usually be quite dainty  xxx


----------



## Cara Mia

Taylorbaby said:


> oh blimeY! ill go with 4-5!!  shes lovely!
> 
> Hows she getting on with the litter tray? I wonder if she was used to being indoors before?


That many kittens? You think?

And she HATES the litter tray. She only goes if she REALLY needs to and when she does she digs so hard there is litter EVERYWHERE... and after digging she goes and sits in front of the window and crys...


----------



## Cara Mia

jill3 said:


> I am a bit late catching up on this thread but wanted to say,
> What a lovely thing you are doing. I wish there were more people like you around, the world would be a much better place.
> It is so true that cats make you feel better and calmer. So glad that you are helping each other in times of need
> 
> You know now you have lovely Bella you will probably always have cats in the future.
> A house/flat is not a home without a cat:thumbup1:
> Now i have found this thread i will pop in more to see if you have any happy news?
> 
> I am sure she will be fine she looks very healthy and calm.
> Good luck x


 thank you. And you are right. I couldn't be without a cat ever again :biggrin:

No news, Bella is fine. She eats, sleeps and purrs all day - and drives me up the wall at night 



missye87 said:


> Looks like she has taken command of your home!  She looks quite big as you can tell she would usually be quite dainty  xxx


Yes she has. She is the queen of my domain! :lol: Eh, I am hoping she has fewer kittens rather then more, but in the end the only thing that will matter is that they and Bella are healthy.


----------



## welshjet

look at that belly!

awe cant wait to see the babies xxx


----------



## Kitty_pig

Wow shes gotten so big!


----------



## Cara Mia

Are you guys insinuating that she is fat?!


----------



## Kitty_pig

Cara Mia said:


> Are you guys insinuating that she is fat?!


in the best possible way :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn

Lovely pictures - that's definitely a belly that's crying out to be rubbed


----------



## Cara Mia

So what happened since the last time I gave an update.

Well, last night we saw a hedgehog! Around 11 or so I was doing some reviewing and the window was open - the one with the screen against bugs, not the one Bella used to go in and out. Bella soon realized that she couldn't get out no matter how many times she attacked the green mesh - and I started hearing these small sounds. First I thought it was Bella but she was perked up, her ears trained to the window. So we went to investigate. And lo and behold there was a hedgehog right under the window! Bella of course was all eyes and ears and her and I watched it until it disappeared in the darker parts of the garden 

I spent the better part of the night studying, only slept like 4 hours :crazy: so as soon as I give my update I shall go and nap.

I had a final today, pretty sure I did well on it  When I cam home I got my kitty kisses. Then when I changed into something more comfy, Bella jumped up onto the bed and I brushed her while she gave me a bath 
Tho at one point she took my arm in her mouth, teeth gently pressed against my skin... I guess I did something she didn't like 

Anyway, after that I lay down a little and she snuggled up between my arm and side, her front legs hugging my arm. A very nice position, especially this still allows me to give her the belly rubs she so loves  And now she is sleeping beside me 

Nothing much to report really - she is relaxed, and content. Her belly is big, she eats like a horse and I love her to pieces


----------



## alan g a

Cara Mia said:


> Are you guys insinuating that she is fat?!


She'll be on a crash diet soon though.
My fingers and toes are still crossed for you and Bella.


----------



## missye87

They can do that with their teeth as a warning if it is something they don't like or is uncomfortable or painful. She is at least sweet enough to do just that and you got it, whereas some cats may just sink their teeth in to you straight away!


----------



## Cara Mia

missye87 said:


> They can do that with their teeth as a warning if it is something they don't like or is uncomfortable or painful. She is at least sweet enough to do just that and you got it, whereas some cats may just sink their teeth in to you straight away!


I think it might have been cause I brushed over her nipples with the nail brush and she didn't like it. 

Ain't you guys jealous of how well behaved and soft tempered Bella is?


----------



## missye87

Cara Mia said:


> I think it might have been cause I brushed over her nipples with the nail brush and she didn't like it.
> 
> Ain't you guys jealous of how well behaved and soft tempered Bella is?


Certainly so  Whereas Sooty was much like your girl, very sweet, Storm will sink his teeth in to you when playing


----------



## Tishtash451

Cara Mia said:


> So what happened since the last time I gave an update.
> 
> Well, last night we saw a hedgehog! Around 11 or so I was doing some reviewing and the window was open - the one with the screen against bugs, not the one Bella used to go in and out. Bella soon realized that she couldn't get out no matter how many times she attacked the green mesh - and I started hearing these small sounds. First I thought it was Bella but she was perked up, her ears trained to the window. So we went to investigate. And lo and behold there was a hedgehog right under the window! Bella of course was all eyes and ears and her and I watched it until it disappeared in the darker parts of the garden
> 
> I spent the better part of the night studying, only slept like 4 hours :crazy: so as soon as I give my update I shall go and nap.
> 
> I had a final today, pretty sure I did well on it  When I cam home I got my kitty kisses. Then when I changed into something more comfy, Bella jumped up onto the bed and I brushed her while she gave me a bath
> Tho at one point she took my arm in her mouth, teeth gently pressed against my skin... I guess I did something she didn't like
> 
> Anyway, after that I lay down a little and she snuggled up between my arm and side, her front legs hugging my arm. A very nice position, especially this still allows me to give her the belly rubs she so loves  And now she is sleeping beside me
> 
> Nothing much to report really - she is relaxed, and content. Her belly is big, she eats like a horse and I love her to pieces


Cara Mia.... I love reading your updates on the beautiful Bella...:biggrin:

She sounds like such a sweetie and she has a lovely nature...Its hard to believe she was a stray!! :biggrin:

It's very obvious that she has chosen you to care for her and she has put her trust in you.... The two of you are PERFECT for eachother!! :biggrin:

I can't wait for Bella to have her babies and I check your post every day for updates!! 

Keep the updates coming through!! :biggrin:


----------



## welshjet

Just seen the other pics, she is gorgeous, she looks awfully relaxed and calm,


----------



## MoggyBaby

A plethora of beautiful Bella pictures.... WHAT a fine treat that was, looking at them. She has got the most gorgeous face. It is so easy to see why you adore her so much. Her lovely nature just adds to her appeal.

Thank you for the pics and another greatly, descriptive update. Reading your posts makes me feel as though I am almost there beside you seeing it. Maybe you should copy and paste your updates into a file on your PC so that you can read back on them at a later date, many years from now. There might even be a book in there.....


----------



## alan g a

Tishtash451 said:


> Cara Mia.... I love reading your updates on the beautiful Bella...:biggrin:
> 
> She sounds like such a sweetie and she has a lovely nature...Its hard to believe she was a stray!! :biggrin:
> 
> It's very obvious that she has chosen you to care for her and she has put her trust in you.... The two of you are PERFECT for eachother!! :biggrin:
> 
> I can't wait for Bella to have her babies and I check your post every day for updates!!
> 
> Keep the updates coming through!! :biggrin:


Shouldn't that be they are purrrrfect for each other?


----------



## MoggyBaby

alan g a said:


> Shouldn't that be they are purrrrfect for each other?


*We CANNOT believe you just said that..........*


----------



## Cara Mia

hahahaha :lol: :lol:


----------



## suzy93074

Awww loving her pictures - she is very pretty and looks very laid back and content hun so u are obviously doing a good job with her - she is lucky to have found you and you her by the sounds of it - a perfect match  look forward to seeing more updates as she progresses xx


----------



## Cara Mia

So my landlady brought me cherries that they freshly picked from he garden... and found Bella lounging at my feet. She was shocked and a little outraged too.

"Unbelievable! I thought I chased that cat away! And you let it inside?!" (hehe she doesn't know she sleeps on my bed  "You'll see, she'll poop in your room! You'll see"

Bella's been with me for 3 weeks now, if she wanted to poop on the carpet, or go and destroy stuff and furniture for the matter, she would have by now, but go and tell that to her.


----------



## suzy93074

Cara Mia said:


> So my landlady brought me cherries that they freshly picked from he garden... and found Bella lounging at my feet. She was shocked and a little outraged too.
> 
> "Unbelievable! I thought I chased that cat away! And you let it inside?!" (hehe she doesn't know she sleeps on my bed  "You'll see, she'll poop in your room! You'll see"
> 
> Bella's been with me for 3 weeks now, if she wanted to poop on the carpet, or go and destroy stuff and furniture for the matter, she would have by now, but go and tell that to her.


Will they say she has to go??:confused5::confused5:


----------



## Cara Mia

suzy93074 said:


> Will they say she has to go??:confused5::confused5:


Nope. I told her I will take Bella home, besides. I am a good tenant, I pay on time, and she always said, what I do and how I live in my room is my business.


----------



## Cara Mia

After what she put up with from the other tenants a cat is is the least of her problems. LoL


----------



## suzy93074

Cara Mia said:


> Nope. I told her I will take Bella home, besides. I am a good tenant, I pay on time, and she always said, what I do and how I live in my room is my business.


Thats good then xx


----------



## Cara Mia

So Bella went in her birthing box and purred like crazy tonight. This is only the 3d time she ever did that, tho this time she didn't sleep in it. She seems relaxed content, is playful and cuddly. Don't think labor is at hand yet 

... BUT, I am not entirely sure. She lying on her stomach and I passed her by and her tail suddenly twitched high (going from laying on the floor to straight up) a few time with the muscles along her spine put into it too. I went back around and it twitched again... I am keeping a close eye on her, but she seems normal - she does want to get out, but that's normal too.

Maybe I am imagining things? or maybe not? :crazy:

Since my flatmate went home today I and so Bella has free roam of the kitchen, bathroom and my room - I think she is enjoying walking around, exploring and not being disturbed by the flatmate and her screeches of "ohh kitty!"


----------



## Cara Mia

I think it may be just a false alarm on my part, she just wants to get out, she always wants to around this time. The only thing that got me in a tizzy was the tail and her back moving like that.... but right now she is laying on her mat and cleaning her paw, looking as relaxed as ever. :frown2:


----------



## Cara Mia

And now she's playing "kill the carpet"  yeah I think I overreacted


----------



## XxZoexX

:lol: Im no good with advice on cats but i hope alls fine xx


----------



## Cara Mia

Ok, I KNOW it is rude to laugh, but her playing with the throw rug and pouncing on it is hilarious and so cute :lol:


----------



## Cara Mia

XxZoexX said:


> :lol: Im no good with advice on cats but i hope alls fine xx


Yeah I think she is good - she wouldn't be pouncing on things and playing so vigorously if she was in any discomfort


----------



## alan g a

Glad to hear that you and Bella are well. It sounds like you are doing a great job. I's been nearly 8 years since any kittens have been born in my home. I never stopped worrying about Candy right up to the time when the little chaps make their first apperance into the world. It always seems along time coming but when the wait is over it is all worth while.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Glad things are still going well for you both hun and that your landlady hasn't thrown a wobbly about Bella being with you.

I won't be on line much after 11.45am today - we are picking up a new little girl of our own tomorrow so I am going to be busy with her & the boys but I will try to jump quickly online just to get updates. I think you have been lucky - no kittens during exam week!! 

Is it just this week or do you have some more after this?

Good luck for the weekend.


----------



## Cara Mia

Yeah, Bella seems fine. She got her breakaway collar today and jingling balls and catnip mice to play with. I think she likes them, she played with them a little then went to have a nap. Unfortunately just then I had to go to my exam, but when I came back she was still snoozing ( I didn't leave the collar on her for the time of the exam - I was afraid she might get caught in something. I'd rather she gets used to it when I am here to watch over her)  Now she is eating - she also got to share my lunch lol I just can't say no to her 

I will have 1 more exam tomorrow, and 3 next week. One on Tuesday, one Thursday and one on Friday. Hopefully by then she'll have her kittens... cause if not... I will 

MoggyBaby, have fun with your new little girl. give her an extra cuddle from me too


----------



## missye87

She is such a little sweetie! No, I'd hope for her to have them right after your last exam, you won't be getting much sleep otherwise


----------



## welshjet

Ours love their cat nip mice as well.

As missye87 says, fingers crossed she'll have them after your exams x


----------



## Cara Mia

missye87 said:


> She is such a little sweetie! No, I'd hope for her to have them right after your last exam, you won't be getting much sleep otherwise





welshjet said:


> Ours love their cat nip mice as well.
> 
> As missye87 says, fingers crossed she'll have them after your exams x


Fingers, toes, arms, legs, eyes... all crossed for a favorable timing for the kittens 

I read that some cats just LOVE their catnip, Bella doesn't seem to be too bamboozled by it. She sniffed at it, played with it, batted at it, bite it, tried to take it apart... I'm gonna probably see how she actually likes it in the evening/night. Daytime is for snoozes... I would wake her up and get her to TRY and adjust to sleeping at night... but I am too busiy catching a few Zs myself for that  
I am just tired LoL


----------



## Cara Mia

Ok, this may sound stupid, but I love the bell on Bella's collar :blushing: It just puts my mind at ease LoL


----------



## Cara Mia

I kinda wish Bella would go into labor tomorrow afternoon - like this she would have her kittens in between 2 rushes of exams and the kittens would be a little stronger when I have to go home next weekend (or the Monday after - still not sure)

I probably gonna buy her her carrier tomorrow - use the morning for it and still be back to check on Bella and make it to my exam at noon


----------



## Cara Mia

Today was like any other day in the past week. I checked Bella for any signs of labor before I headed out for my exam. Came home after 2.5 hours, found her on the bed all stretched out and sleeping. She shared my lunch and then she ate some more of her own kitty food while I checked my e-mails. Then she jumped up onto the bed and curled up beside me and we relaxed for a couple hours, me petting Bella, she purring and giving me the occasional bath 

It's been peaceful


----------



## welshjet

Hi cara mia, just checking in to see how thing are x


----------



## Cara Mia

welshjet said:


> Hi cara mia, just checking in to see how thing are x


Hi there.  Things are fine. Bella is calm and relaxed. *I* am calm and relaxed. To be honest I think Bella won't have her kittens this weekend... it would be just my luck


----------



## Cara Mia

Hi all 

Nothing much happened. Bella is still round as a grapefruit, relaxed and calm. No signs of labor... *sigh* 

Today I brushed her and after a while she grabbed my hand and vigorously licked it LoL I guess she wanted to return the favor.. or thought I was dirty 
That'd be all from me today  Pip pip cheerio


----------



## Cara Mia

So Bella went into labor earlier tonight/morning and at the moment she is nursing 3 little kittens.

Around 2am she started digging around in her litter box and scratching at the newspaper I put around it but didn't go to the bathroom. When I checked on her she went and curled up on the floor. Then when I laid back and was about to doze off again she jumped up on the bed and snuggled against my leg. She didn't stay there for long tho, she went and dug around in her litter box again and after that she jumped up onto the bed and crawled under my arm. I petted her and I noticed there was some dampness on her rear.

I turned on the lights and she meowed up at me and I saw her water broke. This was at 2:50 am.

She wouldn't leave me alone and go into her box, tho I didn't force her to. She seemed scared and confused, so I talked to her in a soothing voice and petted her. She turned on her back asking for belly rubs, I guess for comfort. All the while she was quiet, only making the tiniest noises when a contractions was especially painful.

After I while I saw the birthing sack and a little tail in it.
When it was obvious she was near giving birth to the first kitten, she had painful contractions and she cried out and even bit me, tho not hard enough to pierce the skin.
I know she only did it cause she was scared, confused and in pain.

She jumped off the bed and was looking around so I opened the linen cupboard door and she ran into it.
At 3:40 the fist kitten was born. At first I was afraid it wouldn't make it cause it was so still, but then Bella cleaned it up and it suddenly cried out. 

Oh my god, that was the singe most amazing sound I ever heard.

Bella cleaned the little black and white kitten up and it soon started crawling and searching for a nipple.
The next kitten arrived at 4:20 am - was a fast and relatively painless birth. This one seems like a dark tabby.
And at 4:44 kitten number three arrived ( black and white) also without complications.

Tho Bella still seems a little too big, she laid down and seems to be relaxed and calm. The kittens are nursing so it is all good 

so,
water broke at 2:50am
kitten #1 - 3:40 am, black and white
kitten #2 - 4:20 am, dark tabby
kitten #3 - 4:44 am, black and white

I THINK all three are girls. Not entirely sure. 

So yeah, I am tired, had not much sleep but am happy that Bella and the kittens seem fine and healthy


----------



## Cara Mia

Bella's tummy still looks a bit big, but this might be because she had a nice big dinner (a whole packet of wet food and even some dry food sometime in the night) before she went into labor. 

She looks so content and relaxed 

I am so happy


----------



## Cara Mia

And yes, I will post pictures as soon as I can


----------



## BSH

Congratulations. Glad to hear it all went well


----------



## Cara Mia

BSH said:


> Congratulations. Glad to hear it all went well


 Her timing was great! I don't even have an exam today


----------



## Cara Mia

I think I found names for the three, if they are all girls. First kitten Zoya (means living or life -- since she was the first), Mina (since people seem to think I named Bella after Twilight, here is a reference to a the novel Dracula) and Darla (and Darla was a character from the little rascals and she seems a feisty little girl)


----------



## flev

Fantastic news - I've been following your threads with interest, and am really glad Bella's had her kittens safely - and that she's even considered you in her timing! Congratulations!


----------



## lizward

O that's wonderful, I am pleased for you. It can take quite a while if the first kitten to be born is tail first, especially if it's a first litter. She may or may not have another to come, I have go that wrong so many times (even with 19 years experience) that I would hesitate to say even if I could see her. The uterus does take a few hours to reduce in size and that can make it look as if there is another kitten to come when in fact there isn't, but I have also been caught the other way round - recently I thought one of my girls had finished when in fact there were two more to come. Part of the difficulty, I suppose, is that it is difficult to remember how fat or slim they were before they were pregnant when you have lived with their increasing size for five to six weeks.

Liz


----------



## suzy93074

Great news that all were delivered safely -and mum is doing well - congrats! looking forward to some pics  x


----------



## alan g a

Congratulations. That is excellent news. You have a have a real treat in store for the couple of months or so. One of the things that never failed to give great pleasure was seeing little ones eyes and ears open up for the first time..(around 2 weeks). 
Well done to both mums. That's you and Bella.
I am jealous now. It almost makes wish that I hadn't stopped my breeding program. Lots of hugs for all of you.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cara Mia

Well it's been over 5 hours and no 4th kitten.

Bella seems tired, but calm. The kittens all found their favorite nipple and are latched onto it and sleeping. So so adorable.

It turns out that all of them are tabby cats! lol 

I am glad Bella trusted in me so much to seek out my comfort while she gave birth. It may only been 25 days since she appeared on my doorstep but it seems we have formed a strong bond 

And now I think I can get my own, well earned, nap. Been a long day, but a very very happy one


----------



## Paddypaws

Fantastic news, well done to both you and Bella.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

Fantastic news, well done to both of you!!! And what timing


----------



## lymorelynn

Huge congratulations Cara Mia to you and Bella :thumbup::thumbup:
She certainly timed that well for you and I hope you can now get some rest. Hope your exams go well too


----------



## Ianthi

Brilliant news and what excellent timing! Glad to hear it all went so well.

What a lucky little cat Bella is to have you and the bond between you is very evident.

Best of luck with your remaining exams!


----------



## missye87

Congratulations I am so happy for you, Bella and the kitts! 
Now, as we have been so nice and excitedly awaited their arrival with you, we demand piccies!


----------



## Tishtash451

Oh Cara Mia!! CONGRATULATIONS to you and Bella!!!

I'm so happy you were there for her when the time came!! Can't wait to see some pics!!

Good luck this week with your exams!!

Keep us posted on how Bella and the babies are doing!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Oh what fantastic & fabulous news!!!!

Congratulations to BOTH mummies for a job well done. I am smiling from ear-to-ear with joy at your news and am so happy that Bella came through it all so well. 

Well done Cara-Mia, you have been so wonderful in this adventure. Bella chose SO well when she chose you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## welshjet

Cara mia thats fab news x

Im so glad that all went smoothly for bella and her babies and there was no complications.

Well done you for letting bella adopt you xxxx

Oh yes pics of proud mum and kittens please


----------



## dagny0823

Huge congratulations to you both, and so glad to hear it went off without a hitch. You've done a wonderful thing taking her in and she obviously loves you right back. Have fun watching them grow---and we all will too! (that's a not too subtle hint for frequent pictures!)


----------



## Cara Mia

Thank you everyone 

Bella has her figure back lol She already ate and drank today  I tried to move the kittens from the linen cupboard to the birthing box, but Bella had none of it LoL Oh well, like this I can see her better and she is closer to me anyway  The kittens are so beautiful -- my little rascals


----------



## Cara Mia

How long is the time that queens leave their newborn kittens alone at a time? Bella is an attentive mother, but she doesn't spend all her time with the kittens. She ate a few times today and she also came to me and cuddled with me a little. Either she missed her daily cuddles or maybe the storm scared her and she wanted me to be with her ( she made little sounds while usually she is silent). When she was away the kittens didn't cry, they were huddled together in a kitty pile and slept.


----------



## celicababe1986

congratulations


----------



## jill3

Congratulations to Bella and yourself for the safe delivery of 3 little kitties
So good that you were there to help. The timing was perfect.

I hope you do well in your remaining exam!!


----------



## Louise Marsh

Cara Mia said:


> How long is the time that queens leave their newborn kittens alone at a time? Bella is an attentive mother, but she doesn't spend all her time with the kittens. She ate a few times today and she also came to me and cuddled with me a little. Either she missed her daily cuddles or maybe the storm scared her and she wanted me to be with her ( she made little sounds while usually she is silent). When she was away the kittens didn't cry, they were huddled together in a kitty pile and slept.


Congrats to you and Bella! Cant wait to see some pics, I have notice that my mouse will move away whilst they are sleeping so that she can streech out and cool down, she jumps back in as soon as they make a noise though lol. It does seem weird to see her all skinny again after having a bowling ball on legs following me around. Glad it all went well and at least you didn't miss it like me


----------



## momentofmadness

*Congratulations!!​*
Im so pleased for you both.. xxx

But we need Picture proof..


----------



## lizward

Cara Mia said:


> How long is the time that queens leave their newborn kittens alone at a time? Bella is an attentive mother, but she doesn't spend all her time with the kittens. She ate a few times today and she also came to me and cuddled with me a little. Either she missed her daily cuddles or maybe the storm scared her and she wanted me to be with her ( she made little sounds while usually she is silent). When she was away the kittens didn't cry, they were huddled together in a kitty pile and slept.


That's fine. Many of them won't leave the kittens the first day but some do. As long as she returns to feed them every couple of hours all should be well. My favourite sound in the world is the noise newborn kittens make when their Mum returns to them after she has been away. Enjoy it!

Liz


----------



## Shimacat

Brilliant news - I've been lurking on these threads to catch up on what's been happening. Little Bella landed on all four paws when she found you. Well done for adopting her and her babies.


----------



## colliemerles

_congratulations so glad it all went well, pictures please.xxxxx_


----------



## Cara Mia

Thanks everyone 

I think she leaves the kittens alone cause it would be too warm for her to stay with them all the time. We are having a major heatwave and although I have the fan blowing nearly 24/7 it is still a little too warm in my shady room.
When she leaves them thought she always lays down in a manner that she can see them from her spot 

Bella ate heartily, drank a gallon and when she went to the bathroom this morning she nearly evicted me from the room. Pew that was one large and smelly poop. :crazy:

She seems more inclined towards the litter tray, maybe cause I am using a different type of litter, though I don't really know.

I noticed she is more vocal then she was before the birth... now don't think she is meowing all the time, for the matter she is not meowing at all. Before the birth she was silent apart from when she wanted something, in which case she made a small meow that almost sounded like a chirp. Now she makes the same small chirping sound more often, mainly when she has left the kittens to sleep and seeks me out for some cuddles.
I guess she is missing the hours we spent snuggled up together on the bed... oh and her belly rubs too. 

The kittens eat nicely. I haven't weighted them, but I know Bella has milk, and I can HEAR when they latch onto her nipple and start suckling LoL
They often fight for the same nipple. The full tabby is the biggest one and alway the first one to latch onto mommy. It is the one who scratches the others if they want to fight it for the favorite nipple. The two patchy tabbys, as far as I can tell are the same size and much less of a fighter then their sibling 

I know I know. Will take pictures as soon as I can


----------



## Cara Mia

I am thinking about taking Bella and the kittens to the vet this week. Is that advisable? I have a proper carrier now and the vet is just 5-7 minutes ago with the bus. I'd like to know the genders and to be sure that everything is ok with both the kittens and Bella


----------



## Jansheff

I didn't log on yesterday and look what happens!!

Well done on the safe delivery and its impeccable timing. Look forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## Charlie&Ziggy

:O I missed the kittens being born!! Damn, I'm never taking a vacation from PF again!!

Soooo happy for you and Bella and the little ones. We want piccys. If there's no proof then it didn't happen 

Congratulations on your growing tribe of moggys.


----------



## Kitty_pig

congratulations CM. Gosh i go away for a couple of days, and look what happens :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX

Oh Cara Mia im so glad it all went well and the little madam timed everything perfectly, Seems she was waiting for just the right moment... Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kitty_pig

Hey CM how are Bella and babies doing? Did you take them to the vet? hope all is well and the exams mixed with babies isnt too chaotic xxxx


----------



## Cara Mia

Hey guys 

I've been trying to take some pictures of the little family but every time I ask for the flatmate's phone its battery life is nearly at the end and I cannot take pictures with it. Happened like 3 times. I am postponing the photo shoot when I arrive home and will have an actually good camera at my disposal.

I took Bella and the kittens to the vet. He didn't even take them out the carrier!  He just grabbed one, looked at its rare, said the gender and said if they start smelling like rotten egg you ave a problem. Otherwise they seem healthy. Milks flowing.... WOW! Thanks! *I* could've told you that!  but at least he didn't ask for a fee for giving me this unbelievably valuable information.

Bella is fine, she doesn't spend all her time with her kittens but when they cry, or usually before she is there to feed them, clean them and snuggle them. She still likes her cuddles from me 

The kittens are beautiful and growing nicely. I have to say I made a mistake at birth with the guessing of their sex. They are not all girls - in fact only one is a girl, the 3d one to be born. The first two are little boys.
Tho the vet did say their gender, I kinda figured what they were on my own.

Tomorrow we are going on the long journey of 1.5 hours and going home 
I wonder what the reactions will be :lol:


----------



## Cara Mia

Question:

When Bella cleans the kittens she sometimes takes the head, the neck, or any body part really between her teeth. It looks like she is grabbing it then releasing. Sometimes she even rolls with the kitten. It looks cute, like she is playing with them. Is she?
I am not really concerned, the kittens look fine and don't cry out, I am just wondering about it. Is there a special reason she does this? Or just affection?


----------



## missye87

Is she grabbing at the scruff of their necks? It's a motherly/dominance thing (depending on the cat!). Mothers will move their kittens around like that or reposition them for better cleaning. Male cats may do it as a dominance thing. We had a female that tried to mother other full-grown cats so would do it on occasions. Storm does it to Benji and then cleans him, whoopdedoo he thinks he's a mummy! 

When she does it to other body parts she could be teaching them manners


----------



## welshjet

Cara Mia said:


> Question:
> 
> When Bella cleans the kittens she sometimes takes the head, the neck, or any body part really between her teeth. It looks like she is grabbing it then releasing. Sometimes she even rolls with the kitten. It looks cute, like she is playing with them. Is she?
> I am not really concerned, the kittens look fine and don't cry out, I am just wondering about it. Is there a special reason she does this? Or just affection?


Hiya cara mia, no doubt someone will be along to answer this, was just checking in to see how they were doing.

Good luck with journey home x


----------



## Cara Mia

missye87 said:


> Is she grabbing at the scruff of their necks? It's a motherly/dominance thing (depending on the cat!). Mothers will move their kittens around like that or reposition them for better cleaning. Male cats may do it as a dominance thing. We had a female that tried to mother other full-grown cats so would do it on occasions. Storm does it to Benji and then cleans him, whoopdedoo he thinks he's a mummy!
> 
> When she does it to other body parts she could be teaching them manners


She is doing it to other body parts. Her movement is a very sudden one but when she grabs them she hold them gently in her teeth for a fraction of a second then lets go and continues to clean them. Then she does it again and then again cleaning. So I guess mommy is teaching her little rascals some manners 

Thank you for the answer


----------



## MoggyBaby

Great to read your update Cara Mia, not so great about the vet but, given your location, I suppose the little ifo you did get would be considered a bonus... 

It sounds like Bella has got it all sussed out - she seems a very good little mummy. 

Good luck with the journey tomorrow - I hope everyone copes ok with it. I am sure your family will be very bemused to begin with but, within a few hours, they will be as much in love with Bella & her babies as we all are here on PF. 

Let us know how it all goes.


----------



## Ianthi

How was Bella at the vet's? Didn't sound too stressful for her so hopefully this would give some indication of what she'll be like on the journey home. I'd get her used to the carrier just to make things a bit easier. Sounds as if she trusts you a lot which should help as well.


----------



## missye87

welshjet said:


> Hiya cara mia, no doubt someone will be along to answer this, was just checking in to see how they were doing.
> 
> Good luck with journey home x


Sounds like she is telling the wriggly little things to stay still so she can clean them! 

Opps, wrong quote, oh well, it's Friday!


----------



## Cara Mia

Ianthi said:


> How was Bella at the vet's? Didn't sound too stressful for her so hopefully this would give some indication of what she'll be like on the journey home. I'd get her used to the carrier just to make things a bit easier. Sounds as if she trusts you a lot which should help as well.


She handled the buss ride very well to the vet. She was a little scared by the cars but she didn't run around in her crate or yowled she just laid there and her ears and eyes kept flicking every which way.

At the vet she seemed wary but even then she kept still and silent. Tho do carrier door was open she didn't try to bolt nor scratch at the unfamiliar hand. She didn't like it when he picked up the kittens, obviously 

I've been putting the kittens in the carrier and then letting Bella on her own and then letting them stay in there for 10-15 minutes or so. Carry them around. And they don't seem to be too affected by it.

I think Bella will handle the journey well. She rarely makes a louder sound from a soft chirp and she will rather huddle down and wait things out then to try and fight her way through.

Yes, Bella does seem to have everything figured out. She is a good mommy. She is getting used to me picking up her kittens. I do that nearly every day for 1-2 minutes. I think they are starting to recognize my scent


----------



## Charlie&Ziggy

I can't wait for pictures of the little mites and momma.

Good luck with your journey tomorrow.
x


----------



## Kitty_pig

Glad all is well, shame the vet was about as much use as a chocolate teapot though :glare:


----------



## Cara Mia

Oh! This morning Bella played with a catnip mouse for a minute or so. I am glad, since this means she is getting back some of her old pre-mommy self :lol: But she did keep looking at her kittens while she played. So cute


----------



## alan g a

Cara Mia said:


> Oh! This morning Bella played with a catnip mouse for a minute or so. I am glad, since this means she is getting back some of her old pre-mommy self :lol: But she did keep looking at her kittens while she played. So cute


I don't know for sure but as well as enjoying herself, maybe she is teaching the little guys to play?


----------



## Cara Mia

alan g a said:


> I don't know for sure but as well as enjoying herself, maybe she is teaching the little guys to play?


I don't think so since the kittens are only 5 days old, blind and deaf LoL


----------



## alan g a

Cara Mia said:


> I don't think so since the kittens are only 5 days old, blind and deaf LoL


You may be right. It was just a thought.
All the best.


----------



## missye87

Good luck with your trip home today! xxx


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

Safe Travels with your precious bundles


----------



## welshjet

Hope mum and babies are ok, safe trip cara mia x


----------



## lizward

Cara Mia said:


> She is doing it to other body parts. Her movement is a very sudden one but when she grabs them she hold them gently in her teeth for a fraction of a second then lets go and continues to clean them. Then she does it again and then again cleaning. So I guess mommy is teaching her little rascals some manners


My first cat moved her first litter into the airing cupboard by carrying them by the legs. My parents were looking after them at the time and were horrified!

Liz


----------



## MoggyBaby

Hey hun, how was the journey? Has everyone arrived home safe and sound? Did your 'fierce face' work on the bus???

Looking forward to hearing your latest news......


----------



## Cara Mia

Hey guys. Sorry I haven't updated. I had some issues going on.... you don't want to know.

The kittens are now 23 days old. I named them Leo, Aynur (pronounced _Oh-noor _-- it's the name of the male lead of a soap opera that is now very popular around here) and last but not least Darla.

That's Darla looking into the camera. Leo is hiding behind her, while the full tabby is Aynur


----------



## missye87

Awww they are absolutely lovely and look really healthy and happy - such a credit to you  xxx


----------



## francescah

Ooooh, gorgeous! I want that little tabby!


----------



## dagny0823

So happy they are doing well and are so very adorable. I was beginning to wonder what had become of you and your little feline family


----------



## Beckyjr37

dagny0823 said:


> So happy they are doing well and are so very adorable. I was beginning to wonder what had become of you and your little feline family


Me too! I was really excited to see your post this morning 

The kittens are lovely and mum looks well.


----------



## alan g a

I'm really pleased they doing well. They are so gorgeous. Please their little hearts.


----------



## welshjet

Hiya, they look gorgeous x

Hope all ok


----------



## carly87

Having kittens is an incredible experience, isn't it? Your Bella sounds like such a good little mummy. My girl is still a bit confused by it all and so bonded to me that I can't go far from the nest without her following and demanding that I come back and do something about the screaming babies! But there's nothing quite like those tiny, fragile, trusting little bodies in your hands.


----------



## Kitty_pig

Theyre beautiful glad to see they are still doing well


----------



## Ianthi

Been wondering how you are all doing.

Lovely little kittens and Bella looks soooo content! Keep us updated!


----------



## lymorelynn

they are all looking gorgeous Cara Mia :thumbup: Lovely chunky kittens and a contented mum - what more could you want


----------



## momentofmadness

Kitties are looking great..


----------



## MoggyBaby

Hey Cara-Mia, how wonderful to hear from you and to get an update on Bella - complete with piccies too!!!  

Great to see that everything is going well for the gorgeous Mummy and sorry to hear that you have 'issues' going on. I hope they get all sorted soon.

Looking forward to seeing more posts.


----------



## Cara Mia

They are lovely aren't they? 

Little Leo had some gunk on one of his eyes. I waited for Bella to clean it off but she didn't so I ended up with a lot of scratches on my wrist when I cleaned it myself lol They are a feisty bunch. If they don't like something they let you know. 

They've been romping around in their box but up until today they haven't come out. They did stay at the entrance of it, but always ran back. And today Darla just stumbled out, her little trail wiggling. I put her back in since she is still too small to be doing any playing and running around, and she'll have enough time to explore and destroy stuff when she gets a bit bigger and stronger


----------



## MoggyBaby

Do you now have family members queuing up to adopt them? Are you having to make them draw straws on who gets a baby???


----------



## missye87

Oh so glad to hear how active and playful they are, always a good indicator  xxxxxx


----------



## Tishtash451

Oh Cara Mia.... They are adorable!! They look really healthy and a good size... You and mummy are doing a fantastic job!! So glad to hear they are all doing well.... Don't forget to update us with more pics!!


----------



## Jansheff

They are absolutely beautiful and all look so contented. Lucky Bella and lucky kittens, it could have all been so horribly different for them if she hadn't met you.


----------



## Cara Mia

So around 2:30 Bella got up to use the litter tray, eat and drink. As she did this the kittens started playing around, scratching at the box, wrestling with each other and biting each other's tail. I decided I would get them out and see what happens, since they've been hovering at the edge, looking out but never coming completely out.

So I get them out and put them on the carpet. Darla was the bravest and the first to get her bearing. She went and ran under the closet, attacked the sheets, grabbed at my coat.... and peed on the carpet. :blink:

Leo was not impressed and promptly strutted back in. After I got him back out again he went to Bella and snuggled up with her, but when she got up and went in the box (I think she wanted her privacy LoL) he followed suit and latched onto a nipple.

Ayrun was at first a little confused and timid, but soon he started exploring. He ran around, played with his mom, tackled Darla, but mostly he stayed around me where I sat on the carpet. After both Leo and Darla were in the box he still remained outside and played with my fingers and ran and jumped around. After a while I put him back in with mommy and the siblings. Can't have him exhausting himself too much LoL

Now they are sleeping


----------



## Taylorbaby

glad they are doing well  how old are they now? if they are over 3-4weeks of age they should have started litter training by now, do you know which ones you are keeping haha


----------



## Cara Mia

Taylorbaby said:


> glad they are doing well  how old are they now? if they are over 3-4weeks of age they should have started litter training by now, do you know which ones you are keeping haha


They are 24 days old.

How do you go about litter training them? Put them in the tray after they nursed?

I want to keep them all! But probably end up only keeping Bella.


----------



## carly87

Mum usually takes care of the litter training. Is the box big enough to put a shallow tray in there with them all? Do you even have a shallow tray? If mum doesn't start to teach them, there's a couple of things you can do.

First of all, let the litter get a little smelly with wee. This prompts them where to go. Next, pop them in the litter tray and, with a piece of cotton wool or tissue, rub the area under their tail. Mum has been doing this for weeks with her tongue, but it stimulates them to wee and poo. Remember to leave a little of what they produce behind them to give them a smell reference to go back to it.


----------



## Cara Mia

SUCCESS! The boys had a wee in the litter tray!  And all of them munched a bit from mommy's food


----------



## Cara Mia

Oh yeah, they also had pizza. :blink:

I ordered pizza and of course Bella wanted some of it. So I got out a small plate and gave her a tiny corner, just enough for a taste. All 4 of them at some of it 

And now Leo is sitting on my foot playing with my toes - ticklish!


----------



## Cara Mia

For some reason the kittens absolutely LOVE sitting on my feet, playing with my toes and hugging my ankles. Weird little bunch.LoL


----------



## Cara Mia

I am not sure if the kittens will use the litter tray on their own so I've been putting them on it regularly. The boys did their business in it, but Darla just keeps jumping out. She was the one who weed on the carpet so maybe that's why she isn't inclined towards the tray? As far as I can she she hasn't made another puddle on the carpet.

And on the other hand Darla is the only one who started munching on Bella's food. Leo tried to drink some water but it just went up his little nose LoL


----------



## Cara Mia

I stand corrected. Darla peed on the carpet again. Same spot. I tried to keep an eye on her all the time but I just couldn't.

So QUESTION/ADVICE:

How do I get Darla to use the litter tray? The boys use it when I put them in but Darla just jumps out.

I cleaned the spot she made her business, and covered it with newspaper... not sure if that helps.


----------



## Cara Mia

What I also did is run their behind with a soft disposable wipe and when I had enough wee on it I buried in the litter.... The boys know it is the spot to pee, but maybe if Darla smells her own scent she will be more inclined to go? 

I also put a small box full of litter on the spot where Darla had her accident. I can't put the litter tray there since it is under the closet


----------



## Cara Mia

So the kittens and I've been playing a little and these are the pictures I could take... they move around too much to get a clear picture, but I hope you guys still like them


----------



## Cara Mia




----------



## Cara Mia

I wish this picci wasn't so blurry. This would've been so adorable


----------



## Cara Mia




----------



## Cara Mia




----------



## Cara Mia




----------



## Cara Mia




----------



## Cara Mia




----------



## Cara Mia




----------



## Cara Mia

There.

I think I have sated your hunger for kitten pictures for a while. 

:lol:


----------



## Cara Mia

Ok, here are another two... this was a must... so adorable... kitty pile... :001_wub:



















And yes, I am done now


----------



## Beckyjr37

Cara Mia they are beautiful  They have lovely markings.

I love the picture of them all asleep in a heap! They are obviously very happy kittens.


----------



## carly87

you need to clean the spot with something that takes the smell of wee away. You can buy special cleaners for that, otherwise they will keep going to that spot time after time. If you can, block her access totally to under the closet. if not, then putting a box of litter there is the right thing to do. For your little girl, put her in the tray and then wipe her bum when you think she'll pee. If you can, let the wee run into the tray rather than catching it on the wipe. Do this as often as you can without making her bum sore, i.e, only a few times a day, and make a huge fuss of her each time. Periodically, put her in the litter tray, particularly after she's fed. 40 minutes to an hour after is the norm, or so I'm told. You should know that I haven't had to litter train yet as I've just got my first litter of kittens myself, but these are all tips picked up by other breeders and they tell me they work. Remember to put some dirty litter in with the clean stuff, and as disgusting as it is, don't clean the tray every time they wee. Poo yes, but not wee, as you leave them no scent marker if you do this. Have you got some of mum's litter you can mix in with the kids' stuff?


----------



## missye87

Awwww the babies are lovely! You have done so well with them, they are obviously very happy and healthy! Love the piccie of them sleeping together  xxx


----------



## Glados

They are so sweet :001_wub:
You've done a great job with them!


----------



## lymorelynn

Serious cuteness overload here :001_wub: They are all so adorable :001_tt1:


----------



## Cara Mia

*sigh* Darla still won't use the litter tray. She hasn't peed anywhere else tho. I am keeping a close eye on her. I guess the little princess wants mommy to clean her bum. She still has time tho -- what I read online is that they usually are potty trained around 4-5 weeks. The boys use the tray when I put them in tho, so that's good 

They will be 4 weeks old tomorrow. Still so young and yet so much work sometimes LoL 

Mostly they are playing on my bed so I can keep an eye on them -- I have a tick duvet surrounding them so they don't fall  And 3-4 times a day I sit with them on the floor and they run around, wrestle and use me as a chewing toy and a jungle gym LoL


----------



## Taylorbaby

Cara Mia said:


> *sigh* Darla still won't use the litter tray. She hasn't peed anywhere else tho. I am keeping a close eye on her. I guess the little princess wants mommy to clean her bum. She still has time tho -- what I read online is that they usually are potty trained around 4-5 weeks. The boys use the tray when I put them in tho, so that's good
> 
> They will be 4 weeks old tomorrow. Still so young and yet so much work sometimes LoL
> 
> Mostly they are playing on my bed so I can keep an eye on them -- I have a tick duvet surrounding them so they don't fall  And 3-4 times a day I sit with them on the floor and they run around, wrestle and use me as a chewing toy and a jungle gym LoL


where are you keeping them for litter training?


----------



## Cara Mia

Taylorbaby said:


> where are you keeping them for litter training?


My room. They don't have free roam of the house yet.

I put them in the tray regularly, when they wake up, after they were fed, after playing. The boys do their business when I put them in but Darla just jumps out right away, she doesn't even like it when I take her paws and dig in the litter.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Are they able to see Mum using the litter tray? That might encourage her.


----------



## Cara Mia

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Are they able to see Mum using the litter tray? That might encourage her.


Yes they are. They saw Bella go to the bathroom.

I've tried putting Darla in the tray and wiping her bum. She still just jumped out.


----------



## carly87

Wait until you know she has to go. That's why I say after feeding is probably best. Gently hold her there with one hand while you're wiping. It should only take a few seconds to express uring, so she won't have to stay there that long. With my young uns, it normally takes only about five seconds before they've gone.


----------



## Taylorbaby

Cara Mia said:


> My room. They don't have free roam of the house yet.
> 
> I put them in the tray regularly, when they wake up, after they were fed, after playing. The boys do their business when I put them in but Darla just jumps out right away, she doesn't even like it when I take her paws and dig in the litter.


from 4 weeks of age we put them in a gaint great dane site crate, its open during the day, but at night we close it so they have to use the loo and can watch mum, through the day we put them in the tray many many many! times and dig with their paws, they jump out or go, then they are trained by 5weeks of age so we take the crate away and they have free run of the room with litter trays dotted about, id have more than one to 

how are they doing with eating and hows mum??


----------



## Cara Mia

Success moments of the day:

Aynur went inside the litter tray on his own and had a wee!
Leo had a HUGE helping of mommy's food!
Darla, to didn't use it, did go into the small makeshift litter tray I made and scratched and played in it. I think she may be intimidated by the big tray. I am sure she will get used to it eventually. When she gets a little bigger the tray won't seem so big anymore.

I am so very happy with my little sweethearts  
It's a joy watching them zoom around in my room, climbing onto boxes, wrestling with each other  They also like to hide under the closet, lay low and watch then tackle mommy 

They still haven't figured out how to drink from the bowl, they always misjudge and end up with a wet nose 

They have a dozen toys, mice, tinkling balls, stuffed animals... but I am the favorite one.
I just have to sit down cross-legged on the floor and instantly I have kittens in my lap, playing with my toes, climbing up my shirt and garbing at my hair LoL

I love them so :001_wub:

Bella is doing fine also. Sometimes to she seems a little overwhelmed when 3 kittens decide to tackle her at once tho LoL


----------



## Ianthi

They sound a very well-adjusted little bunch and quite advanced for their ages.
.
You won't really want to part with them!


----------



## Cara Mia

Ianthi said:


> They sound a very well-adjusted little bunch and quite advanced for their ages.
> .
> You won't really want to part with them!


I am already dreading the day I have to give them away.  They are so precious and they love me so much. Today they even slept on me - first time ever!

Sad that I can't keep them all


----------



## suzy93074

They are beautiful  xx


----------



## Cara Mia

Nothing much happened today. Human mommy wasn't feeling very well so kitty mommy and babies stayed cuddled up with her in bed all day.
Kittens woke up from time to time and ran around on the bed, wrestled with each other and pulled at human mommy's sleeves and gave her some kisses and pats on the cheek. Then they went to kitty mommy who cleaned them up and they nursed and fell asleep again


----------



## Cara Mia

OMG! I have *AWESOME* news! Darla used the litter tray today!!!

I heard her scratching in a corner, picked her up and up her in the tray and she had a wee and a poop. I have never been more proud in my life!
After Darla, the boys went to the bathroom too! I am so happy


----------



## Cara Mia

Nothing much to report.

Bella and the kittens are ok. The kittens now use the tray on their own - or mostly on their own, cause Bella sent them one by one to use it and supervised them. LoL 
They also eat from Bella's food now, some in moderation and some gorge like a little pig 

They have left the box they have been sleeping and now sleep in their dismantled carrier. It's cute, cause this is the closest they can be to me since they can't climb onto the bed. I had the dismantled carrier placed at the head of my bed and one morning I got up and they were all curled up in it. I put a blanket in there so they would be comfy.
Bella now sleeps in bed with me more often. maybe it's cause I move less in sleep, or maybe it's cause she knows where to lay down to not be disturbed by me LoL

Been treating Leo's runny eye with the teabag method - so far so good. It looks like it is working 

The kittens are happy and playful. They run around, wrestle with each other, play with their toys, climb onto things - they even stole my newspaper 

They are a joy to watch


----------



## Cara Mia

Ok, explain to me why the litter tray is such an awesome place to wrestle in?! I cannot fathom why it is so fun to roll around in it.


----------



## missye87

Cara Mia said:


> Ok, explain to me why the litter tray is such an awesome place to wrestle in?! I cannot fathom why it is so fun to roll around in it.


It's a kitten thing, Benji went through a phase of wanting to sleep in it


----------



## Cara Mia

Some new pictures 









































































And the best one:


----------



## Ianthi

They're gorgeous! Also look so healthy and big for their ages.

I know I'd end up keeping them all!


----------



## Cara Mia

kitty video!

YouTube - ‪vid‬‏


----------



## Cara Mia

Ianthi said:


> They're gorgeous! Also look so healthy and big for their ages.
> 
> I know I'd end up keeping them all!


They are! They are round like little piggies and they are little gluttons! LoL

I do want to keep them all :001_wub:


----------



## missye87

You should keep them all, they are your babies too after all  They are lovely am especially taken by the one that gets out of the basket and sulks while it's siblings play!


----------



## Paddypaws

Ooh, I think I will have....the one with more tabby round it's nose! Which one is which?? They are all gorgeous and look really healthy...well done to you!


----------



## Cara Mia

ok, let's use this pic for references 









*#1 *The patchy tabby on the right, with half of his nose dark and the other half white is *Leo*. He's the one who crawled out of the carrier and watched his siblings wrestle. He was the first to be born, he has/had the gunky eye, and he is the one who caught on to litter training fastest and who eats the most -- he looks like I am actually stuffing him, little piggi LoL 
He is a relaxed little dude, he likes to play and wrestle and run around but all n his terms. he is usually the first to go to the food bowl. He likes to watch his sibling play and I often find him in the carrier or in the cupboard cleaning himself and watching. LoL

*#2* The full dark tabby on the bottom is *Aynur*. He was the second to be born and he is a little bundle of energy. Often he stays up while his siblings go to sleep and plays with his toys or tries to climb up my leg. He caught on to litter training fast and as his round round belly indicates likes mommy's food very much.
He is often the first one out the box too, and the first one to attack mommy or me and demand that we play with him. He also likes to tackle his siblings when they are trying to go to the bathroom LOL

*#3* The patchy tabby on the left, with more color around her nose is *Darla*. She was the last one to be born and she is the little princess. It took me 3 days longer to convince her to use the litter tray instead of letting mommy clean her precious behind. She is the smallest one of the litter, her belly doesn't look as excessively big as the boys' but she east a healthy amount.
Her temperament is a mix of the boys. She is often the initiator of squabbles but equally as often she crawls under the closet and sneaks around and watches behind a box or just stays put with mommy and cleans herself.

Well, these are my little babies :001_lub:


----------



## Cara Mia

missye87 said:


> You should keep them all, they are your babies too after all  They are lovely am especially taken by the one that gets out of the basket and sulks while it's siblings play!


So you want Leo!


Paddypaws said:


> Ooh, I think I will have....the one with more tabby round it's nose! Which one is which?? They are all gorgeous and look really healthy...well done to you!


And you want Darla!


----------



## Cara Mia

And as for Bella, finally she doesn't look like she's been sucked dry! LoL I've been feeding her lots of food but the kittens just kept demanding more and more of her and she just didn't seem to put on enough weight for my taste. But now that they eat solid food too she looks much rounder and fuller


----------



## missye87

Cara Mia said:


> So you want Leo!
> 
> And you want Darla!


Yes, which country did you live in did you say?


----------



## Cara Mia

missye87 said:


> Yes, which country did you live in did you say?


hehe, you could always come for a vacation - for you guys it would be dirt cheap


----------



## Cara Mia

Haven't updated in a while. Nothing much to update about tho. Bella and the kittens are fine - I feel like there are 6 kittens instead of 3, there is so much running around, climbing onto thing.. such a commotion. Last night I had to pick up the trashcan 4 times in a row cause they would try to play with the trash bag since it made such a great sound. Like the 2 plastic bags I gave them to play with wasn't enough. 

A pic of Bella. Look how fluffy she is  I am so glad she finally put on some weight. The kittens were really sucking her dry 










These are my sweethearts at meal time 










And this is them piling on top of my "laundry basket". It is barely big enough for 1 kitten to comfortably sleep on, but they ALL have to squeeze onto it.


----------



## missye87

Oh the chubbyness!  Mummy looks so content it's lovely to see. She is very lucky to have you! They are so cute the lot of them, I want to bring them all home


----------



## Cara Mia

OK, this is adorable. They are playing with a toy mouse. One of them grabs it and runs around with it while the others chases it. The ones who has the mouse hisses and growls at the others, while they try to take it away! They are running around, hissing and growling and wrestling and jumping! So cute!

First Leo had it, now Darla!


----------



## Kitty_pig

Cara Mia said:


> OK, this is adorable. They are playing with a toy mouse. One of them grabs it and runs around with it while the others chases it. The ones who has the mouse hisses and growls at the others, while they try to take it away! They are running around, hissing and growling and wrestling and jumping! So cute!
> 
> First Leo had it, now Darla!


They look fab CM growing well and mum looks great too xxxx


----------



## lizward

Gosh doesn't time fly, I hadn't realised they were so old! They are lovely and you have done a fantastic job.

Liz


----------



## welshjet

Def done a good job CM x


----------



## Cara Mia

Hi everyone  Haven't been around lately. Busy, busy and busier.

To update you all: Aynur got adopted by one of my fellow Mensa members who always wanted a cat. Leo and Darla went to a family with 2 teenage kids. And Bella, after I got her fixed, got adopted by a nice old lady whose cat died last year. Yeah, I had to give up Bella too, unfortunately. Neither my landlady nor my parents allowed the cats.  *sigh* At least they have homes now.

I miss them so


----------



## momentofmadness

Bella was so lucky to meet you.. You did a great job with Bella looking after her kittens.. And you have also managed to find them great homes..  Well done.. xxx


----------



## lizward

You did an excellent job!

Liz


----------



## lymorelynn

A shame that you were unable to keep Bella yourself but what a fantastic job you have done for her and her kittens. I hope their new slaves all keep in touch so that you know how they are getting on


----------



## missye87

I'm sorry to hear you weren't able to keep Bella and babies! It is thanks to you that they all have prefect homes now though  Huge hugs! Xxx


----------



## welshjet

Just think of the fab start in life you gave to the the three kittens, and of course the gorgeous bella whom you helped

hugs xxxx


----------



## Cara Mia

Thank you everyone  

I am sad that I had to give them up but happy that they have all a good home. They were all so good adjusted and friendly and so so cuddly. I will miss coming home to the kittens at the door or waking up with one of them on my stomach, another curled up against my side and the other snuggled against my neck. *sigh* My babies. 

Well if nothing else I can be sure that as soon as I am able to, I am getting a cat.. or two... or three.... lol


----------



## missye87

Cara Mia said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> I am sad that I had to give them up but happy that they have all a good home. They were all so good adjusted and friendly and so so cuddly. I will miss coming home to the kittens at the door or waking up with one of them on my stomach, another curled up against my side and the other snuggled against my neck. *sigh* My babies.
> 
> Well if nothing else I can be sure that as soon as I am able to, I am getting a cat.. or two... or three.... lol


Hopefully in the not too distant future  At least you will be well-prepared now


----------

